# [SOLVED]Boot Failed - i915 - Stack Trace during boot

## ade05fr

Hi

i am very sad because i have bought an DELL inspiron N5110 and thought that my gentoo will run normally unfortunately i have many difficulties to make X11 and KMS working at least.

I have 2 cards integrated Intel card HD and a geforce GT 540M.

For now im only able to have a login prompt with nouveau driver in low resolution.

With my intel card i have a stack trace during boot

here it is 

[code](chroot) Gentoo-2012 ~ # cat messages

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost syslog-ng[1245]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.3.5'

Jul 31 19:13:52  kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 3.5.0-gentoo (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.5, pie-0.4.7) ) #34 SMP Tue Jul 31 17:12:54 CEST 2012

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda5 udev

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009d3ff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009d400-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000001fffffff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020000000-0x00000000201fffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020200000-0x000000003fffffff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost cron[1260]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040000000-0x00000000401fffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040200000-0x00000000ca4e4fff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca4e5000-0x00000000ca527fff] ACPI NVS

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca528000-0x00000000ca792fff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca793000-0x00000000ca966fff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ca967000-0x00000000caa86fff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000caa87000-0x00000000cad67fff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cad68000-0x00000000cafacfff] ACPI NVS

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cafad000-0x00000000cafbafff] ACPI data

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cafbb000-0x00000000cafe7fff] ACPI NVS

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cafe8000-0x00000000caffffff] ACPI data

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cb800000-0x00000000cf9fffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000012fdfffff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] DMI 2.6 present.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] DMI: Dell Inc. Inspiron N5110/0FXK2Y, BIOS A09 09/30/2011

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x12fe00 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   D0000-E7FFF uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   E8000-FFFFF write-protect

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   1 base 100000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   2 base 0CB800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   3 base 0CC000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   4 base 0D0000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   5 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   6 base 12FE00000 mask FFFE00000 uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   7 base 130000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   8 disabled

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   9 disabled

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xcb800000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcaa87 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0xcaa86fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0xca9fffff] page 2M

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]  [mem 0xcaa00000-0xcaa86fff] page 4k

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xcaa86fff @ [mem 0x1f9a5000-0x1fffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x12fdfffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x12fdfffff] page 2M

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x12fdfffff @ [mem 0xcaa81000-0xcaa86fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0410 00024 (v02   DELL)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cafad080 0007C (v01 DELL    WN09    01072009 AMI  00010013)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000cafb6c80 000F4 (v04   DELL     WN09 01072009 AMI  00010013)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cafad188 09AF7 (v02   DELL     WN09 00000000 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cafe3f80 00040

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000cafb6d78 00072 (v03   DELL     WN09 01072009 AMI  00010013)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000cafb6df0 0003C (v01   DELL     WN09 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cafb6e30 004B0 (v01 TrmRef PtidDevc 00001000 INTL 20091112)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000cafb72e0 00176 (v01 DELL    WN09    01072009 AMI  00010013)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000cafb7458 00038 (v01   DELL     WN09 01072009 AMI. 00000004)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cafb7490 007C2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cafb7c58 00996 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cafb85f0 00D80 (v01  SgRef   SgTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cafb9370 014E9 (v01 OptRef  OptTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: OSFR 00000000cafba860 00086 (v01 DELL    M08     07DB091E ASL  00000061)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0004bfffff] PMD -> [ffff88012b400000-ffff88012f3fffff] on node 0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Zone ranges:

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x12fdfffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009cfff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x40200000-0xca4e4fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xca528000-0xca792fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xca967000-0xcaa86fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x12fdfffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1024509

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 6 pages reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3911 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 16320 pages used for memmap

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 808112 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3064 pages used for memmap

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 193032 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages/cpu @ffff88012fa00000 s71552 r8192 d22656 u524288

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s71552 r8192 d22656 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1005055

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 udev

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Checking aperture...

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Memory: 3944564k/4978688k available (7815k kernel code, 880652k absent, 153472k reserved, 2830k data, 620k init)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] 	CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT set to non-default value of 32

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:712 16

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.003333] Detected 2494.534 MHz processor.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4991.94 BogoMIPS (lpj=8315113)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000080] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000141] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000336] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000373] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000411] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000411] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy( :Cool: 

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000487] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000532] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000573] using mwait in idle threads.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000705] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.000748] ACPI: Core revision 20120320

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.014171] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.047174] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz stepping 07

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.152765] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, SandyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.152853] PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.152890] ... version:                3

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.152926] ... bit width:              48

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.152962] ... generic registers:      4

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.152997] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.153035] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.153073] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.153108] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.153243] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 Ok.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.192933] Brought up 4 CPUs

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.192973] Total of 4 processors activated (19964.78 BogoMIPS).

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.195861] devtmpfs: initialized

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.195992] gcov: version magic: 0x3430352a

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.196252] NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.196610] ACPI: bus type pci registered

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.196717] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.196788] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.204871] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.210351] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.210502] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.210540] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.210576] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.210614] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.212161] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.213817] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.218554] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.234712] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad51698 0064F (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.235165] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.235210] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0064F (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.242975] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad52a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.243458] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.243502] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.252824] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad50d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.253273] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.253318] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.263212] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.263249] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.263300] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.288724] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289103] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289548] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289590] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289630] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289697] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289764] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289832] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289899] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.289966] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290521] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290588] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290655] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290761] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290801] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290841] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290881] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290923] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.290964] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291005] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291045] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291086] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291127] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291168] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291209] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291257] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0104] type 00 class 0x060000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291295] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0101] type 01 class 0x060400

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291326] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291344] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0126] type 00 class 0x030000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291354] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf6400000-0xf67fffff 64bit]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291360] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291365] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291417] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1c3a] type 00 class 0x078000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291441] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b0a000-0xf7b0a00f 64bit]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291518] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291551] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291573] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b08000-0xf7b083ff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291663] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291688] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 00 class 0x040300

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291704] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7b03fff 64bit]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291772] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291793] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 01 class 0x060400

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291873] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291898] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:1c12] type 01 class 0x060400

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.291978] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292003] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1c16] type 01 class 0x060400

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292083] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292112] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:1c18] type 01 class 0x060400

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292241] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292280] pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1c1e] type 01 class 0x060400

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292411] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292448] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292469] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b07000-0xf7b073ff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292559] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292589] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c4b] type 00 class 0x060100

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292714] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c03] type 00 class 0x010601

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292733] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292742] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292750] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292758] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292766] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292775] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf7b06000-0xf7b067ff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292821] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292844] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292860] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b05000-0xf7b050ff 64bit]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292881] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292937] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0df5] type 00 class 0x030000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292945] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292954] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292962] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292968] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.292974] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf607ffff pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.293019] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0bea] type 00 class 0x040300

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.293027] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xf6080000-0xf6083fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299276] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299344] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299351] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf5000000-0xf60fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299361] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299420] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299539] pci 0000:05:00.0: [10ec:8136] type 00 class 0x020000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299560] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299595] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf3204000-0xf3204fff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299617] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xf3200000-0xf3203fff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299709] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.299711] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.305938] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 05-06]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.306008] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.306037] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf3200000-0xf32fffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.306241] pci 0000:09:00.0: [8086:008a] type 00 class 0x028000

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.306405] pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a01fff 64bit]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.307086] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.312713] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 09-0a]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.312757] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.312858] pci 0000:0b:00.0: [104c:8241] type 00 class 0x0c0330

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.312884] pci 0000:0b:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7900000-0xf790ffff 64bit]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.312904] pci 0000:0b:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf7910000-0xf7911fff 64bit]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.313011] pci 0000:0b:00.0: supports D1 D2

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.313013] pci 0000:0b:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319254] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 0b-0c]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319327] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319421] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 11-1f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319464] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xcfff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319469] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf6800000-0xf78fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319478] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf31fffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319510] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319513] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319634] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319666] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319701] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319733] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319772] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP08._PRT]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319802] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0._PRT]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.319924]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.320079]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x1d) granted

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.323946] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.324075] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.324200] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.324323] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.324447] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.324609] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.324766] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.324889] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325077] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325152] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325221] vgaarb: loaded

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325255] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325293] vgaarb: no bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325442] SCSI subsystem initialized

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325541] libata version 3.00 loaded.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325566] ACPI: bus type usb registered

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325655] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325721] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.325793] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.326212] wmi: Mapper loaded

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.326274] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.25.

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.326337] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328592] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328727] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d400-0x0009ffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328729] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xca4e5000-0xcbffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328731] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xca793000-0xcbffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328734] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcaa87000-0xcbffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328736] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x12fe00000-0x12fffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328897] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.328973] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.332028] Switching to clocksource hpet

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.334778] pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.334818] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335085] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-3e]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335088] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335090] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335092] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335094] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335096] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335097] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335099] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335100] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335102] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335104] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335105] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335107] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335109] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335110] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335112] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335113] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335115] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335117] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335118] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff window]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335192] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335205] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335208] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335210] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335211] pnp 00:01: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335213] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335249] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335257] pnp 00:02: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335292] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335368] pnp 00:03: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335402] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335414] pnp 00:04: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335427] pnp 00:04: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335429] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0061]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335431] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0063]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335432] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0065]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335433] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0067]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335435] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0070]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335436] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0080]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335438] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0092]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335439] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335441] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335442] pnp 00:04: [io  0x1000-0x100f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335444] pnp 00:04: [io  0xffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335445] pnp 00:04: [io  0xffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335447] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335448] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335450] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335451] pnp 00:04: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335505] system 00:04: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335546] system 00:04: [io  0x1000-0x100f] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335586] system 00:04: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335625] system 00:04: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335663] system 00:04: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335703] system 00:04: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335743] system 00:04: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335783] system 00:04: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335824] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335833] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335843] pnp 00:05: [irq 8]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335880] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335907] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335955] system 00:06: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.335996] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336005] pnp 00:07: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336010] pnp 00:07: [irq 13]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336046] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336064] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336066] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336068] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336069] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0068-0x006f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336071] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336072] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0080]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336074] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336075] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0088]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336077] pnp 00:08: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336078] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336080] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336081] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336083] pnp 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336085] pnp 00:08: [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe802fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336138] system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336179] system 00:08: [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe802fff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336221] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336239] pnp 00:09: [irq 12]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336277] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs DLL04b0 SYN0600 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336292] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0060]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336293] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0064]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336295] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0062]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336296] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0066]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336301] pnp 00:0a: [irq 1]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336338] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336533] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336535] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336537] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336538] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336540] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336542] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336543] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336545] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336546] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336548] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336549] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xcfa00fff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336615] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336657] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336698] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336739] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336780] system 00:0b: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336821] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336862] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336903] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336945] system 00:0b: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.336986] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337028] system 00:0b: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xcfa00fff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337070] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337198] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337200] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337268] system 00:0c: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337310] system 00:0c: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] has been reserved

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337351] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337394] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.337430] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342111] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342153] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342197] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf5000000-0xf60fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342239] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342310] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342358] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 05-06]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342398] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342443] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf3200000-0xf32fffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342516] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 09-0a]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342558] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342606] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 0b-0c]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342650] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342702] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 11-1f]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342742] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xcfff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342788] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf6800000-0xf78fffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342833] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf31fffff 64bit pref]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342951] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342953] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342955] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Jul 31 19:13:52 localhost kernel: [    0.342956] pci_bus 0000:00: resource

----------

## eccerr0r

I don't see the stack trace...  I see a dmesg dump but no stack trace...

----------

## ade05fr

fixed with a patch

here is the bug 

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45181

----------

